# Mill Wrench



## epanzella (Mar 6, 2020)

Made a dual purpose wrench for the mill today. On one end it's machined for the quill splines and on the other is an open end wrench that fits my ER32 collet chuck.


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 8, 2020)

Great job Epanzella. The shadow of the quill wrench through me for a minute. but you have given me inspiration to make  a similar wrench.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

